# Sun Bleached Fiberglass



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

We have had our Outback for 3 years now and on the (Drivers Side) of the Outback that faces west while at home has begun to fade on the lower dark portion of the fiberglass. I wax and treat it on a regular bases but the sun is getting the best of me. What are other Outback owners doing to restore the color when this happens?

Vern


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Vern, don't know what really would work, but I use "Mothers Back to Black" on my Avalanche. It has a whole bunch of plastic, and this stuff seems to bring it back to new. I don't know if it will work on fiberglass though.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Vern based on your other post I think buying a new one would solve the current problem very well. But you might want to try Meguiar's Mirror Glaze One Step Boat and RV Cleaner Wax, Star brite Marine Polish, or Boat Armor One Step Cleaner Wax. From what I've heard these are all good and might be stronger than the normal RV liquid wax.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My advice would be to move to ND where the sun doesn't shine! 

Vern, all kidding aside, I know how hot the TEXAS SUN is. My suggestion would be to keep it under a cover or shelter of some sort. I have not had any troubles as of yet, but the UV's will get anything left out... anywhere. I think they make some protectant's with UV protection, but whether it's any better than anything else...who knows.


----------

